# Need Cichlid Tank Help



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

I am buying a 37 gallon tank and need suggestions on what to use for a heater filter and all that good stuff here is the setup i might go with (thanx MalawiPro for the idea)

Holey rock on black tahiton moon sand
with Sci. Fryeri & yellow labs and 2-3plecos


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

http://www.ratemyfishtank.com/freshwater_tank_wizard.php


----------



## Vermifugert (Jun 15, 2006)

Phantom_Cichlid said:


> I am buying a 37 gallon tank and need suggestions on what to use for a heater filter and all that good stuff here is the setup i might go with (thanx MalawiPro for the idea)
> 
> Holey rock on black tahiton moon sand
> with Sci. Fryeri & yellow labs and 2-3plecos


this should be under hardware


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2006)

You need to overfilter the tank, so buy a cannister filter if you can. I think a Rena XP2 will be good for that tank. Or if you can't get a cannister, get a good HOB filter that is rated for a tank around 75 gallons or so. An Aquaclear 70 may work, maybe some of the experienced cichlid keepers can help you out more on this one.

For a heater a 150w one will work. The brand depends on your preference. I personally use Visi-therm Stealth heaters because they are easy to hide when you have a black background. They also work really well IME. Its up to you though. 

I'd go with 1-2 plecos instead of 3...that would be alot of poop to clean up! And make sure you get one that is relatively small...not a common pleco.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah get either A Bulldog plec or a Bushynose. An Aquaclear 70 would be a good filter for that tank. You could put around 10 fish in the tank, 2 of them being the pleco.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

ok ty guys for the help now comes the hard part cleaning my room


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Lol, its a deal like that youve struck with your parents?


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

The cool part is once you get the fish, you can let the room go.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

^^^

hahaha...once again, ur great


----------



## Vermifugert (Jun 15, 2006)

Just a few words. Canister filters are more expensive. Depending on the brand you get, Prices can range from $100-$200. And for that size tank your looking at a good mid range filter.

You also have to keep water agitation in consideration. Some canisters have options for a spray-bar. These work but are not very effective. They also have a tendency to get clogged and need to be cleaned often. 

I would also consider a bubble wall. This will introduce enough water movement to keep the tank properly oxygenated. 

One final note. When selecting a tank remember the taller the tank the less surface area it has. And that means less area to transfer oxygen. So that will require MORE water movement.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

ok Vermifugert i will keep that in mind and im going with a bubble wall anyways cause they look cool and well that what what u said


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

> Some canisters have options for a spray-bar. These work but are not very effective. They also have a tendency to get clogged and need to be cleaned often.


I hate to be that jerk that jumps in and disagrees, but I've had exactly the opposite experience. Of the canisters, my favorite is the Rena XP Series. The part about them costing more is true, but the spraybar has worked great in my aquarium for getting adequate surface agitation and water movement in the aquarium. If you're looking to get a canister, they are reasonably priced, fairly easy to clean and are, in my opinion, the most reliable and best out of the box (ie no need to buy extra parts to customize). Good luck with your aquarium.

edit: I _always_ mess up the URLs...sorry.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2006)

I agree with Dr. House. I love my Rena XP3. I have had no problems with it in the past 3 months or so that I've had it. I've also not heard anything about the spraybar clogging (asked for advice on this filter before buying). Everyone I heard from was pleased with their XP.

The cannister is for getting adequate filtration. Cichlids are messy, so you should overfilter the water...a bubbler does nothing for filtration. I also think they are very unnatural looking. I don't add an airstone unless I absolutely have to (fish are at the surface gasping). But its your choice...if you like bubble walls, by all means get one...but get a filter that is rated for more than your tank size (like an Aquaclear 70 or something equivilent to that).

The Rena XP2 is on sale at BigAlsOnline for $75....not a bad deal for a great filter and it comes with all the media, except biological media...but bio-balls are fairly cheap. The XP2 is $80 at Petsmart.com and you get free shipping on orders over $75.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

My eheim classic 2213 has been running for 10 years and it has never clgged and still shoots that water as vigorously as the first day we got it (though this is an assumptoin, I was only 3 or 4 at the time )


----------



## Vermifugert (Jun 15, 2006)

Gourami Swami said:


> My eheim classic 2213 has been running for 10 years and it has never clgged and still shoots that water as vigorously as the first day we got it (though this is an assumptoin, I was only 3 or 4 at the time )



If i had it all to do over again i would get an Eheim... but they are pricy and don't include the spray bar (as far as i know it's an option)


----------

